# DigitalRev review of the new 16-35 L IS



## TomazK (Jul 4, 2014)

Don't know if any of you have seen it yet, so here it is.
DigitalRev just did a review of the new 16-35 L IS, and they like it 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdaGDNS5HiQ


----------



## Lightmaster (Jul 4, 2014)

TomazK said:


> Don't know if any of you have seen it yet, so here it is.
> DigitalRev just did a review of the new 16-35 L IS, and they like it
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdaGDNS5HiQ



you can hardly call their crappy videos "reviews".

i found it amusing for the first 3 videos i saw.
then i noticed that i get not real infos from their videos.


----------



## sanj (Jul 4, 2014)

And he needs to learn to hand hold the camera properly!! Is he not supposed to rest the lens on his left palm?!??


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 4, 2014)

sanj said:


> And he needs to learn to hand hold the camera properly!! Is he not supposed to rest the lens on his left palm?!??



That's the problem with the internet, anyone with a video camera and a web site can set them selves up as internet review authorities...with very little tallent or skill. This guy is a camera salesman who takes out the piece of kit for a walk and show. It's not much of a review and it certainly wouldn't sway me to buy anything from them due to one of their "reviews". it's a little bit like unboxing videos....excuse me please, I have a life and it's more precious to me than watching some one unbox something they have recently bought....regardless of how rare it is.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 4, 2014)

Count on Kai to do a Suarez ;D
As to the "negative" comments on the video, one has to understand that, this is Kai' way of promoting Digitalrev and he does it very successfully ... despite being located in Hongkong, Digitalrev has excellent sales from all over the world, largely due to Kai's popularity as vlogger on youtube.


----------



## caruser (Jul 4, 2014)

The "reviews" that Kai makes are not very thorough or balanced, but he occasionally mentions something important. I like watching a video or two of his after to relax after reading some of Bryan's reviews top-to-bottom.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 4, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Count on Kai to do a Suarez ;D
> As to the "negative" comments on the video, one has to understand that, this is Kai' way of promoting Digitalrev and he does it very successfully ... despite being located in Hongkong, Digitalrev has excellent sales from all over the world, largely due to Kai's popularity as vlogger on youtube.



I've bought from DigitalRev a number of times...from before he did video reviews too. If i have need of his services, i'd happily buy again. But those reviews are erm...not my bag.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 4, 2014)

Not bad hand-held timelapse


----------



## gsealy (Jul 4, 2014)

I find their videos amusing and fun. For example, in this one Kai was making a reference to Luis Suarez. Did I get a look at the new lens in action? Yes. And then we saw some examples of IS and some images. That's good. Is it the end all, be all review? No. I would read other reviews and watch other videos. Everything doesn't have to serious 100% of the time. I like what DR does.


----------



## sparda79 (Jul 4, 2014)

gsealy said:


> I find their videos amusing and fun. For example, in this one Kai was making a reference to Luis Suarez. Did I get a look at the new lens in action? Yes. And then we saw some examples of IS and some images. That's good. Is it the end all, be all review? No. I would read other reviews and watch other videos. Everything doesn't have to serious 100% of the time. I like what DR does.



Amusing and fun... I think that is what they are actually going after... not serious, factual review...
Though they videos used to be better with Alamby writing their scripts..


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 6, 2014)

not the deepest reviews, but sometimes they can be amusing and it never hurts to hear a few little extra bits about general impressions of things


----------



## Ruined (Jul 6, 2014)

I find Kai/DR reviews highly entertaining, but I think that is all one should really read into them.

Often, a conclusion is drawn using insufficient information, or no clear conclusion is drawn. 

And I can easily think of some examples off the top of my head where DR totally missed the mark:
35mm f/2 IS
70-300mm f/4-5.6L 

Still, the discussion of gear with some comedy injected remains quite entertaining.


----------



## Badger (Jul 6, 2014)

All this talk inspired me to watch the 35mm f/2 IS video since I own that. I must say I enjoy his videos and take them for what they are worth. He seemed to like the 35mm but his objections were where it fit in the lineup. Back when he reviewed it, I think Canon wanted $849 for it. I think if he had reviewed it at its current $549, he would have been more excited.


----------



## Ruined (Jul 7, 2014)

Badger said:


> All this talk inspired me to watch the 35mm f/2 IS video since I own that. I must say I enjoy his videos and take them for what they are worth. He seemed to like the 35mm but his objections were where it fit in the lineup. Back when he reviewed it, I think Canon wanted $849 for it. I think if he had reviewed it at its current $549, he would have been more excited.



Perhaps, but he also inferred it was significantly inferior to the 35mm f/1.4. While it is true the 35mm f/1.4 is a stop faster, it has other issues such as angular bokeh highlights that make it unappealing. Plus, while f/1.4 is much appreciated, f/2 is usually fast enough to get by in most situations... Of these two lenses, I'd rather have the f/2 IS because I find the angular bokeh extremely distracting.

Kai also inferred it was built poorly if I recall, which is baloney.

Of course, if Canon updated the 35L with curved blades, new coatings, etc - I might change my tune


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 7, 2014)

I wonder if the same people who don't "like" DRTV also don't think that Top Gear does realistic car reviews? ;D ;D ;D


----------

